# Paint Creek



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Now that the season is closing, I was just worndering how people did this summer while fishing Paint Creek? I had a fairly successful first year experience, I was wondering if this was the norm or was the low and warn water an exception?

Pics are always enjoyable to look at.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

No pics from me but i plan on a camera for next year.

The beginning of the year was slow but it picked up nicely by mid june. Compared to last year my numbers and sizes were down. It was a much hotter and drier summer this year. 

The largest brownie for me was 15 inches or so. Last year I pulled one out that was knocking on 20 inches.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

2 beaver dams removed

1 log jam removed

Lots of structure added, some banks stabilized

My reward: A handful of small trout.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

i also did well this season, my 5th on the creek. ive basically walked the whole darn thing now and figured out where i like to fish and the areas id rather avoid. this summer was the norm and yes it does get that low. i almost wish the season was reversed, because most of the time we are allowed to fish it is the time when the trout are under the most stress. if it had the same type 6 regulations as johnson creek (open all year, artifical lures only, 2 fish limit, 12" minimum on browns and rainbows) maybe we would see even more quality fish. ok now thats out of the way, here are some pics from this year.

















































i got that last one today, and i already cant wait until next year.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

It was another good year for me on the Paint. Caught mostly the state size average for browns and rainbows. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

My name is tweek and I've been wanting to post the pic of a monster brown I caught opening day this year, but I not sure how to post the pics. Some help with this would be great.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Tweak, First you need 15 posts to add a picture onto the site and just wanted to say
:Welcome:to michigan sportsman and here is what you need to post you pics.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26676


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

the rapids - what is theat lure you were using there?


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

The lure that THE RAPIDS is using is a Yozuri Crystal Minnow...Awsome lure to fish with. I have caught bass,trout and panfish on them. 

tweek.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

actually those arent the crystals (although those rock in the bigger sizes), the ones i use are the pins minnows. hands down the best crank to throw for trout. actually they are just the best anything to throw for trout short of live bait. i stopped using spinners/spoons/bait a few years ago and now only throw the cranks when im spin fishing.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Rapids,

Have you tried Rapalas (got a bunch of these in a closet somewhere)? What advantage do the Yozuri's have over those?


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

silverexpress - 

yeah i have tried rapalas, and still have a few. its just that i have more confidence when i am fishing those yozuris. they seem to track better in moving water and also can be worked to have what i consider a superior action over other baits. plus the finishes are better than rapalas. but i still do carry rapalas. i also find that rebel minnows work well and cabelas make a real good inexpensive crank. also, if you can find them/afford to throw them, lucky craft make awsome minnows in their pointer/sp pointer series.

here is a shot of what i carry in my box. the left row's first 5 (from top) are what i use most often. the first 4 are yo zuris, the 5th is a rebel tracdown.
some of the other ones i have success with are the middle 2 in the middle row (a cabelas minnow and rapala) and also the jointed ones in the last row (two are rapalas, the 3rd is a rebel minnow). that jointed rebel minnow is the closest thing in stores to a chub (i caught a few fish this year that were spitting up a chub when i landed them).










next trout season, spool up a spinning rod with some 6lb line and give those rapalas you have a shot. ill bet you will find that the chases and rolls those browns do when going after them are the most exciting thing in stream fishing.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Rapids,

Thanks for the great info. I used the rapalas for bass and walleye fishing before I got hooked on fly fishing for trout. Never thought of using them for stream/river fishing. 

I'll definitely give them a try. Thanks.


----------

